# Might be trading for this? What do ya'll think?



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have a couple horses for sale, and one person asked me if I would be interested in a trade for a belgian (thats what she said) draft. I do like the looks of him, although I couldn't keep him for too long, I know someone who would want to use him for trail riding for a while, and I could just give her a free lease. Anyways, I know he is a 3 y/o and is green broke to ride, and he's up to date on everything. I'd have to go see him to get any more info, because she doesn't answer all my questions that I've asked. . . Hmmm, lol. Makes me think a little bit, but otherwise I think it would be fun! I've messed with a couple drafts, but have never ridden one or anything, so idk. What do you think?



















Also, the horse I would be trading is a green broke mare that I got super thin and have put most of her weight back on, although she still needs another 50 lbs prolly. I would think since they both ride, that it wouldn't be a bad trade. What do ya'll think?


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

This is the mare i would be trading. The photo was taken almost 5 weeks ago. She has picked up a lot more weight than from this photo.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know much about critiquing conformation, but if they're about the same riding level, I'd say go for it. I like draft crosses and he looks like a solidly built boy.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't really see the belgian part. He's a nice looking horse though.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

He's definitely not full Belgian, but very well could be half Belgian or something to that effect because he does have the build of one.

If they're both same riding ability, I'd say go for it. Just make sure you go to look at him and try him out first to ensure that it is the truth (Although I'm sure you already plan on that  )

He looks cute, he looks like he has some more growing to do, but he is cute. Going to be a very stocky boy, so being a trail horse might just be best for him as he might be limited as to what he can do, if he stays as stocky as he is right now.

Good luck!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see much Belgian in him either- but he looks nice!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i saw qh when i looked at him


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

NoFear526 said:


> He's definitely not full Belgian, but very well could be half Belgian or something to that effect because he does have the build of one.
> 
> If they're both same riding ability, I'd say go for it. Just make sure you go to look at him and try him out first to ensure that it is the truth (Although I'm sure you already plan on that  )
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add that I had a Half Belgian mare, and she looked similar in build to him. If you look at his legs and his neck, he definitely has it in him. I'm not sure if its infact Belgian, but he does have draft in him. I'm assuming its belgian just because of his size. But, since he's only 3... you know how that goes.
And he does definitely have the feathering on his legs to go with the Belgian.

Just wanted to add that


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He certainly have a belgian with him. But not the purebreed one. He looks very cute (although a little fat  ). As said if the riding level is about the same and he's health and quiet(!) I'd trade...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like him!!!!  If you have all the I's dotted and T's crossed...what's life without a bit of spice?!?! Trade if you like 'em!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Which horse is more marketable? You said you would be selling him.... and if you feel that in your area he would be easier to sell, then trade. If you feel that the other horse could sell easier/faster/for more, then don't make the trade.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Thank you you guys. Lol, I didn't think he was a full belgian either, although you can see he has draft in him. I really would like to work with a draft, I think they are awesome horses! I think they would be about the same to sell just as a trail horse. The only thing that would worry me a bit is that I put the training on the one I have, so I know she was started right, but don't know if the gelding has been or not. Mine is also already safe on roads with a lot of activity, but she is a more nervous mare and might make a greener rider nervous. I don't know how this gelding rides, but if she emails me back, I'll agree to come see each others horses, and see where he is at! I think he is pretty darn cute, and wonder what his story is. He could be a PMU foal or something  

I'll keep you guys updated!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

That mare looks like my boyfriends horse that he is selling...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know belgian are good to sell around here because we have (hm-hm) lots of people who are not small. Any draft/belgian brought to the farm where I worked was sold in no time. It was 3 years back though...


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

Please Please Please try him out more then once. maybe even take him home for a week or two. in our area, people drug their horses to sell them. a lady in the area drugged her horse so she could be ridden by a prospective buyer. they bought the horse and halfway home, the horse flipped over backward in the trailer nad then after they got the horse out, it intentionally trampled the lady and put her in the hospital. the horse needed to be put down due to how dangerous it was. please try this belgin horse out a few times. i would hate to see somehing happen. his is wonderful looking, i have always wanted a draft. i just havent been able to afford to feed one. good luck!!! i hope everything works out for you!!!!

if im out of line in any way, i am truly sorry!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

dimmers_double said:


> Please Please Please try him out more then once. maybe even take him home for a week or two. in our area, people drug their horses to sell them. a lady in the area drugged her horse so she could be ridden by a prospective buyer. they bought the horse and halfway home, the horse flipped over backward in the trailer nad then after they got the horse out, it intentionally trampled the lady and put her in the hospital. the horse needed to be put down due to how dangerous it was. please try this belgin horse out a few times. i would hate to see somehing happen. his is wonderful looking, i have always wanted a draft. i just havent been able to afford to feed one. good luck!!! i hope everything works out for you!!!!
> 
> if im out of line in any way, i am truly sorry!


I agree! Though I can't see the pictures, defiantely check the horse out at LEAST 2 times and get a pre-purchase!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being cautious!!! Yep, a double take and a couple rides would probably be great advice in any purchase!


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I agree with you D_D, you're not out of line at all! I was planning on showing up early if we were going to meet and maybe come back if he seemed off. i haven't heard from the lady, so I doubt she liked all the questions i was asking (she never answered half of them anyways), so it looks like I'm back to selling my grade QH mare, lol.


----------

